# tote frösche im teich



## Rambo (31. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,

super forum habt ihr hier!
ich habe heute morgen gesehen das ich 2 tote __ frösche im teich hatte,
der eine war dick aufgeblasen und lag am boden der andere wurde
von 2 weiteren umklammert und lag auch am boden.
sauerstoff mangel etc, kann ich ausschliessen aber ich denke das
die frösche nach der leichzeit evtl einfach sterben wenn sie zu alt sind?
evtl werden sie auch von anderen fröschen angefressen?
habe die frösche raus genommen wegen der ganzen fische die ich haben.

was sagt ihr dazu?

fürti rambo


----------



## Thorsten (31. März 2005)

Hallo rambo,   

auch Dir, ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum   

Mit deinen Fröschen kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen...aber wir haben ein paar Experten und User hier, die evtl. was dazu sagen können.

Mal abwarten...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. März 2005)

Hi Rambo,

der dick aufgeblasene ist garantiert schon mehrere monate tot. Die sAnschwellung kommt von den Gasen die bei der Verwesung entstehen. Der andere kann (da Du ja schreibst es haben sich andere an ihn geklammert) ganz einfach bei den Sadomaso-Spielchen der __ Frösche ertrunken sein Das passiert recht oft wenn mehrere Männchen sich um ein Weibchen balgen und dieses dann nicht mehr zum Atmen an die Oberfläche kommen kann. Angefressen werden die Leichen von anderen Fröschen nich, die können ihre Beute nur im Ganzen schlucken da sie nicht kauen können.

MfG Frank


----------



## Thorsten (31. März 2005)

Sadomaso-Spielchen    ..was Du so alles weisst


----------



## Nestor (31. März 2005)

Und wie war das ... __ Frösche schlucken, indem sie die Augen nach innen drücken, weil die Muskulatur fehlt?! Hab ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung?!

mfg Björn


----------



## Rambo (1. Apr. 2005)

danke für die infos! gestern abend tauchte noch einer auf aber ich glaube
jetzt habe ich alle toten raus! hab ja nix gegen __ frösche aber wenn
die bei mir im teich rum liegen gefällt mir das gar nicht.
hauptsache sie richten kein schaden in meinem teich an.

fürti rambo


----------

